# HS724 Snow buildup in auger (not in the shoot)



## Joefischer (Feb 21, 2014)

Hello! I have an older Honda HS724TA and for the most part its been a good snowblower... we’ve had our issues and this is a fairly new one for me, and not sure what the deal is. 

When using the snowblower in heavier snow (Yesterday’s Minnesota snow here was about 5 inches and it was about 30 degrees) the snow is getting clogged in between the auger and creating a big rotating ball of snow and then the unit just climbed on top of the snow and stops throwing the snow. I have attached 2 photos to this post, which I took after cleaning it out a little, but you’ll see there is snow build up in between the augers and this will keep building up until I basically have a big steamroller effect...

Any suggestions on how to prevent this from happening? 

P.S Can someone confirm if my auger is installed correctly and turning in the correct direction? Sometimes it seems like its throwing snow out the front of the auger instead of into the 2nd stage? 

Thanks!!


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

Lots will spray the augers, bucket and chute with Fluid Film or Snow Jet in wet heavy snow. I actually picked some fluid film up this year but haven’t had to use it yet.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

augers are in the correct orientation. that wet snow and maybe a bit to much forward speed ?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

yes the augers are on correctly.

well you are not only picking up snow but leaves, dirt , maybe small twigs etc? It's like peanut butter clogging the works up. 

I have a 724 also and as an experiment used Fluid Film on only one side of the augers and chute. The parts that were sprayed were absolutely clean and the other parts had snow stuck to them.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

I think your main issue is it being an early season snowstorm, whereby you're getting a lot of leaves and oter debris into ther auger housing. This will then act much like horse hair when it was used in plaster as a binder decades ago, acting as a medium for the snow and ice to coagulate. 

I agree with what others have said, next snowstorm try spraying the augers and chute with something slippery. I've got a TON of white lithium grease to use up so that what I use at the moment.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Agreed …. its the leaf and twig mulching mixing with the snow that is causing your snow pack issue. It actually looks like the impeller housing is packed with brush and leaves.

Myself, I picked up same Rain-X Wax while placing an order, not that I ever had an issue, but want to see what everyone is talking about. I know the Regular Rain-X for glass repels water excellect, Ill see how there wax works.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

I spray the chute, inside and topside of the bucket area with DuPont Teflon snow and ice repellent. Stuff works great for me.


----------

